# Major problems with the online application!



## upflames (26 Nov 2012)

I applied about a month ago. I sent in my academic transcripts and my birth certificate (copies) before seeing that it also requires 2 letters of reference and the personal screening.

I figured that I should wait for the submitted info to update saying that they received these documents before I send in the letters of reference and personal screening (in case they would move my file to the closest RC and I would mail the rest there rather than to North Bay).


For the past two weeks my submitted info page won't show me what's required, not required and received. It lists everything on the left, but doesn't show me the status of anything leaving me in the dark of what is still needed.

On top of this, I no longer can see the confirmation letter. When going to that section it says there is an error, apologizes and ends in a link saying click here to continue. However, upon clicking the link, it says logout confirmed and as indicated, I am logged out of my account.



The reason I waited so long before making this be known is that I thought perhaps this was simply a glitch from the latest update and that it would be fixed shortly.




Should I call or email them regarding this? And is there any advice or similar occurrences anyone has to share?


----------



## MusclesGlasses (26 Nov 2012)

I went through a somewhat similar situation with my online application, in that the list of required documents online at forces.ca, doesn't quite match up with what is listed once you log in and check on the www.recruiting-recrutement.forces.gc.ca site. I basically sent in two packages, the first containing all the documents listed in the online application process, and then a second containing my two reference letters etc. 

Once my 2nd package had gone in, my 'list of required documents' also became blank with no info being being show as to whether things were still required or not. I attempted to call the CFNRCC in North Bay about 10 times over a two week period, but was never able to get anyone on the phone. I then went into my local office and inquired as to the situation there, and was told they would request my file be sent to them. In the end I received an offer, so being persistent payed off. 

All that being said, you must understand that it seems as though most trades and positions are closed at the moment, as it's so close to the end of the fiscal year. Also, if the trades you listed are not in demand, there is a chance you may never hear anything from North Bay or your local office as it seems they only forward applications if trades are indeed open.

You do have a 60 day window in order to get all your documents into the CFNRCC, so I would say try getting them on the phone and make sure you have all the required docs submitted. If once April passes and one or more of your chosen trades opens up, your file may be forwarded to your local office and then you're off to the races.

Either way, stay positive, persistent, and hopeful.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## JDH (26 Nov 2012)

I too had a similar situation.  I was able to contact the CFNRCC and was advised not to worry about what the status says online.  I would be contacted by my local CFRC if and when my application was processed.  
If you received an e-mail from the CFNRCC upon submitting your application it would tell you what should be sent in to them. 

As well when all the dates disappeared from the online status, I received a call from my local CFRC within a few days.  Someone in a previous thread stated that this meant your file has been transferred from the CFNRCC to your local CFRC.


----------



## DAA (26 Nov 2012)

Don't worry about what your online status says and there is NO need to submit letters of reference.  The forces.ca website shows what you need to submit and it is pretty basic....

Once your online application has been sent to the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre, a recruiter will send you an email reminding you to mail in photocopies of:


•your birth certificate
•a piece of government issued photo id (Passports are not acceptable) <------photo ID is NOT required until you have to report to your "local" Recruiting Centre
•transcripts from your highest level of education
•any proof of trade qualifications or professional licenses, and 
•any additional forms required for the job or program you selected.
 http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106#step1-1

I made a slight change above about the passport NOT being acceptable...


----------



## upflames (26 Nov 2012)

JDH said:
			
		

> I too had a similar situation.  I was able to contact the CFNRCC and was advised not to worry about what the status says online.  I would be contacted by my local CFRC if and when my application was processed.
> If you received an e-mail from the CFNRCC upon submitting your application it would tell you what should be sent in to them.
> 
> As well when all the dates disappeared from the online status, I received a call from my local CFRC within a few days.  Someone in a previous thread stated that this meant your file has been transferred from the CFNRCC to your local CFRC.



It's been 2-3 weeks for me since everything disappeared. The e-mail says to send in;

a. Copy of proof of Canadian citizenship; (Birth Certificate, or Citizenship Card);

b. Copies of all official academic transcripts (secondary and post secondary studies);include both front and back as we will require the marking scheme. Copies of transcripts marked “Not Official” will not be accepted.

c. The consent of a custodial parent or legal guardian is required for the enrolment of an applicant who is under the age of 18 on the day of enrolment. Part K of the CF Application Form deals with Parental/Guardian Consent. A signed copy will be required during processing.

3. Copies of the supporting documents must be submitted to the Canadian Forces Virtual Recruiting Centre before any processing can begin. Ensure that your information is complete and correct. Note: Letters of reference are not required unless requested from the CFVRC or CFRC handing your application

I sent in a copy of my birth certificate, copies of all my academic transcripts, but nothing else (as this e-mail doesn't say to send in anything else). But on forces.ca it says to send in;

your birth certificate
•a piece of government issued photo id
•transcripts from your highest level of education
•any proof of trade qualifications or professional licenses, and 
•any additional forms required for the job or program you selected

So the only thing missing would be a government issued photo id according to this.. Correct? Or am I horribly wrong?



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Don't worry about what your online status says and there is NO need to submit letters of reference.  The forces.ca website shows what you need to submit and it is pretty basic....
> 
> Once your online application has been sent to the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Contact Centre, a recruiter will send you an email reminding you to mail in photocopies of:
> 
> ...


So I shouldn't worry about the online status' at all? And as I said above, I never sent in the government issued photo id because it wasn't in the e-mail (I went strictly by the e-mail when I mailed my documents in thinking it was correct and the others were outdated.. Did I make a mistake?).


----------



## AutoPilot2020 (26 Nov 2012)

I also went by the email and did not send in ID.  I would suggest giving the place in North Bay, as that seemed to get the ball rolling on my application.  If they inform you that your application has been processed and sent to your local CFRC, call them!

If you have any other questions post them or pm me, I've been through this initial step recently, just have my interview and medical left! (Wednesday)

Best of luck!


----------



## JDH (26 Nov 2012)

All I can tell you is what I have experienced.
1. I submitted my application.  
2. Received the general welcome e-mail you have shown. 
3. I followed the instructions from the e-mail and sent in a copy of my Birth Certificate and Transcripts. 
4. Called CFNRCC when noticed "reference letters 'REQUIRED'" on the online status. (Was advised not to worry about what it says online)
5. Online Status info disappeared (received a call from local CFRC a few days later) 
6. Local CFRC advised me on anything else that may be required original copies of documents, gov't ID etc.

In short I can only suggest, like everyone else, that you call your local CFRC to see if they have received your application.  
As you can see everyone has different experiences.  
Good Luck!


----------



## DAA (26 Nov 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> •a piece of government issued photo id (Passports are not acceptable)



Don't panic, the requirement for "photo ID" is only for when you show up at the Recruiting Centre and if and when your file is processed...

I guess the website needs to be updated more...


----------



## upflames (26 Nov 2012)

JDH said:
			
		

> All I can tell you is what I have experienced.
> 1. I submitted my application.
> 2. Received the general welcome e-mail you have shown.
> 3. I followed the instructions from the e-mail and sent in a copy of my Birth Certificate and Transcripts.
> ...



Okay, mine disappeared roughly 2-3 weeks ago.. So do you recommend I call my local CFRC or the CFNRCC?


----------



## JDH (26 Nov 2012)

upflames said:
			
		

> Okay, mine disappeared roughly 2-3 weeks ago.. So do you recommend I call my local CFRC or the CFNRCC?



Doesn't hurt to call your local CFRC and see if they can help.
If they can't help, you can either wait or try calling the CFNRCC.
Good luck!


----------



## upflames (28 Nov 2012)

I sent an e-mail after not being able to get a hold of anyone. I checked my inbox about 15 minutes ago and saw they already replied to it. The e-mail that I sent reads;

Hello,

Close to a month ago I applied for the Regular Forces. I sent in my academic transcripts and a copy of my birth certificate as the confirmation e-mail stated. After three days the Application Status page was updated and stated that two letters of reference, the TBS 330-23 - Pers Screening and the documents I had already mailed were required. About a week later, the status of all documents on the page disappeared leaving only the names of the documents. Along with this happening, when selecting the "View Confirmation Letter" page, I am given an error page that simply states "Sorry, an error occurred while processing your request." with a link attached stating "Click here to continue". Upon clicking the link, I am brought to the Successful Logout page.

Thinking that this was an error after the latest update, I decided to give it time to see if it would be fixed. The problem has persisted since then (roughly 2 and a half weeks).


I was hoping that you would be able to give me ensight as to why this occured and if there is anything I can do to fix the problem.

 Thank you for your time,

upflames




The reply to it was;

Good day upflames,

 Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).

 I apologize for the technical difficulties you are experiencing.

If you cannot access the application forms on our website we can email them to you.  If you would prefer to receive an application package by mail please use the following link to request documents:

http://forces.ca/en/documents/requestdocuments-113

Alternatively, you can visit the CF Recruiting Centre or Detachment nearest you.

If you are trying to apply online and you are having difficulty with the Government of Canada online Access service you will have to contact an Access Customer Service Representative by phone [Monday to Friday (except Holidays) from 07:00 to 23:00 EST]:

More information about Access Key is available on the Access Key Frequently Asked Questions Web site. You can also call the Access Key Help Desk at:

Phone: 1-866-372-7742 (bilingual)
TTY: 1-866-330-1890
Outside North America: (613) 948-2888 (accepts collect calls)


Sincerely,

(The sender's information).




The reply did nothing but further confuse me. Do I try again tomorrow to get a hold of someone at the CFNRCC or do I call the Access Key Help Desk?  ???


----------



## telouro (28 Nov 2012)

Hey upflames,

As you saw in the thread I posted, I am having the exact same problem with my application account. All of the document names are there, but there are no dates or "required" parts in there anymore. They WERE shortly after I applied, but since then, nothing.
I applied on November 10th, so only about a week and a half after you. I'm glad someone else is at least in the same boat as me, so I know there's not something that I did terribly wrong.

As for the e-mail response that you got, it almost looks to me like something automated. They're talking about "trying to apply online" as if you haven't even applied in the first place. It doesn't actually address the issue you're having. I mean, it can't hurt to call the help desk in any case.

It's become kind of a waiting game now, to see if I'll even get contacted saying they received my documents since I haven't even gotten that yet.

Please let me know of any new information you get  It's a huge help.


----------



## DAA (28 Nov 2012)

upflames said:
			
		

> The reply did nothing but further confuse me. Do I try again tomorrow to get a hold of someone at the CFNRCC or do I call the Access Key Help Desk?  ???



If I were you, I would email North Bay back or try and call them and ask for an update on your file status.  I don't think getting hold of Access Key will be of any benefit...


----------



## JayFord (29 Nov 2012)

HA, no way! I'm in the exact same boat as you guys word for word, glad I found this thread. I applied November 9th if I recall correctly. Just posting to tell you guys your not alone  :  
I'll write in this thread should I get an update or something if I see no updates here from you two. Cheers, and best of luck to you both


----------



## BrendenDias (30 Nov 2012)

Seems like we're all in the same boat here, or aircraft, or tank... 
Depends what occupation you want  
What have you guys all selected for your 3 choices?
I have:
-Infantry
-Armoured
-Combat Engineer.

Hope we all get through


----------



## Ducam (30 Nov 2012)

Same problem here.

I applied online on November 21st. I got my customary auto response informing me which documents I need to send to North Bay. 
Thinking I was being smart I decided to scan and send the documents to the jobs@forces email but when I called about the application status online I was told to not worry about the information on there
and I was better off sending my copies to North Bay by mail as the e-mail server they have is not secure.
I mailed everything on Friday November 23rd and I am now patiently waiting for a reply. When I call the local RC I was told it would take up to a month or two to be contacted.


----------



## upflames (30 Nov 2012)

Big news guys!!!! We have nothing to worry about, it actually seems like a good thing!

I applied for infantry and combat engineer btw.



Just checked my email, got this today;


Good day,
 
Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).  This email is to confirm the receipt of your application and required documents and to inform you that your applicant file is now complete.
 
Please note that your occupation choice(s) is/are currently unavailable for intake however, we will hold your file open at this location for one year from the date of application in the event a position opens up.
 
If you have any questions regarding your file, please feel free to contact us at the number below.
 
Sincerely,






The title has A(followed by numbers) is that my serial number??





Reason I said it might be good news is because in another thread I saw a post saying that it happened then they received an email similar to mine around a month later (I applied October 30, page went blank November 6, got email on November 30).


----------



## Gunshark (30 Nov 2012)

Don't worry about the dates in the online application. Worry about what the CFRC has in your physical file and all the dates they provide you with. Not sure about the number in the email title, but it could be your Service Number (not serial number). Judging from my number, Service Numbers come in the form of one letter, followed by 8 digits. You will be asked for this number a lot during your recruiting process to commit it to memory. Good luck.


----------



## upflames (30 Nov 2012)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the dates in the online application. Worry about what the CFRC has in your physical file and all the dates they provide you with. Not sure about the number in the email title, but it could be your Service Number (not serial number). Judging from my number, Service Numbers come in the form of one letter, followed by 8 digits. You will be asked for this number a lot during your recruiting process to commit it to memory. Good luck.



Yeah I meant to say service number! My bad lol. I'm at school so I'm trying to type as fast as possible so I don't get caught.

It's A------. I don't know if I can or can't say the numbers.. So I don't want to post it yet. But it's an A followed by 6 numbers.


The title of the email is Canadian Forces Application A------


----------



## Gunshark (30 Nov 2012)

upflames said:
			
		

> Yeah I meant to say service number! My bad lol. I'm at school so I'm trying to type as fast as possible so I don't get caught.
> 
> It's A------. I don't know if I can or can't say the numbers.. So I don't want to post it yet. But it's an A followed by 6 numbers.
> 
> ...



It is probably just a number for your application, hence the 'A'. I was given my Service Number on the day I wrote my CFAT. That is probably when you will get yours.


----------



## DAA (30 Nov 2012)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> It is probably just a number for your application, hence the 'A'. I was given my Service Number on the day I wrote my CFAT. That is probably when you will get yours.



The "A" is an indicator for "Applicant" and is used as part of the processing.  When dealing with your respective CFRC, you should always include this number with any emails or correspondence.  Once you wrie the CFAT, then you are assigned a Service Number but I would recommend to still usse the  "A" number so as not to confuse matters...


----------



## Gunshark (30 Nov 2012)

Hmm interesting. I'm usually asked for my SN every time I ask for my application status at CFRC Toronto.


----------



## DAA (30 Nov 2012)

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Hmm interesting. I'm usually asked for my SN every time I ask for my application status at CFRC Toronto.



Both will work but sometimes when an applicant provides a SN, there is always the chance that they are misinterpreted as having prior service.  Makes no difference though...what ever works!


----------



## JayFord (4 Dec 2012)

Ok so I got an email back. I'm pretty sure that it's meaning that our applications were processed, but because it says the dates and next required documents are blank that we missed this fiscal year. (Or in my case lacked the requirements I didn't know about)

My email said:

"Good day,

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).  This email is to confirm the receipt of your application and required documents and to inform you that your applicant file is now complete.

Please note that your occupation choice (Combat Engineer and Infantry Soldier) are currently unavailable for intake however, we will hold your file open at this location for one year from the date of application in the event a position opens up.

Unfortunately, you do not have the required Gr. 12 Chemistry or Physics in order to be eligible for Construction Technician.

If you have any questions regarding your file, please feel free to contact us at the number below.

Sincerely,
XXXXX"

So it's not all bad. Gives me time to either upgrade my schooling for Construction tech, or get more competitive for my other two choices.

Guess that means better luck next year for us, time to pump more iron, hike more mountains and go for many, many more runs. Best of luck guys!
All you guys in the forces already are going to have to wait another year for me to show you guys up on the running track   (I joke, I joke)
Cheers


----------



## Jschamber (4 Feb 2013)

Hello,

I applied to the Canadian Forces online, and a couple weeks ago when I tried to log on to the website I got a message saying "Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled." I assume this means that my application got sent to the recruitment center, Edmonton in this case.

Should I call the recruitment center and see if they got my application, or should I just wait for them to contact me?


----------



## DAA (4 Feb 2013)

Jschamber said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I applied to the Canadian Forces online, and a couple weeks ago when I tried to log on to the website I got a message saying "Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled." I assume this means that my application got sent to the recruitment center, Edmonton in this case.
> 
> Should I call the recruitment center and see if they got my application, or should I just wait for them to contact me?



I would suggest calling or emailing North Bay and asking for a "status update".  The information that you are receiving when trying to login could be any number of things.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Feb 2013)

Have you by any chance applied at any time (either online or otherwise) in the past?  If it helps, this happened to me as well.  I was told then that it was because I had more than one application within a certain amount of time (original app. was in 2006, then I applied again in 2011) Because of this, they had to combine everything and I was no longer able to access my account or see status updates as normal via Internet. 

If that's not the case, as DAA said you can call, because there may be any number of issues. It might even be better to anyway, because I'm sure you have other questions. I had several after I initially applied, and there's lots of information here also. Good luck!


----------



## Jschamber (5 Feb 2013)

I haven't applied any other time. This was my first. 

I gave the recruitment center in Edmonton a call, and left a message on their answering machine yesterday. No call today, but I'll call them back tomorrow.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (5 Feb 2013)

Try not to worry if they don't call back right away. Sometimes it can take a few days. You'll probably read that most are usually pretty swamped. That being said, I'm in Ontario. I'm not sure what it's specifically like your way, but I would assume it's probably the same...In any event, in the next however-long it takes you to get hired, you'll learn patience is truly a virtue! :nod:


----------



## Jschamber (5 Feb 2013)

Well, it's been more than a month, and I haven't heard anything from either the online recruiting place, or the CFRC in Edmonton, so I was just wondering on the status of my application. If the CFRC doesn't have any information on me, it'll take a long while to get recruited.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Feb 2013)

I don't recall exactly, but I remember it taking a while for my file to be transferred from place to place in the beginning. I want to say about 7 weeks until it was assigned? But don't quote me on that, because I really don't remember anymore. You can look at the 'Application Process Samples' thread to get a greater general idea of time frames. Other users can also give you more specifics since some have greater knowledge of what takes place in that area.  

By all means give them a call, but I just wanted you to know to not to get discouraged if long periods of time go by without hearing much. And yes, it could take a long time, unfortunately. Some people get hired quickly, while others take much longer. Lots of factors individual to each file, what job you want, etc.  All I can say is that there seems to be several more stories of it taking longer than it being quick...


----------



## DAA (6 Feb 2013)

Jschamber said:
			
		

> Well, it's been more than a month, and I haven't heard anything from either the online recruiting place, or the CFRC in Edmonton, so I was just wondering on the status of my application. If the CFRC doesn't have any information on me, it'll take a long while to get recruited.



Did you ever receive an email from Online Recruiting telling you that your file has been transferred to Edmonton?  If not, then Edmonton won't be able to help you.  Just email  jobs@forces.ca  , quote your applicant ID # and ask them for a "status update" on your file and you may want to include a contact phone number in case they want to get intouch with you.  It's as simple as that.....


----------



## Juniorz (18 Jan 2014)

Hey guys I applied online about a year ago and now when I try to apply online again all I get is APPLICATION DATA
Status Information
Date Last Used
2014/01/18 18:19

I'm pretty sure after I applied a long time ago they were asking for certain documents, I'm wondering what those documents are and where do I send them to. Also will the application I used last year be the one they use or do I have to re apply?


----------



## aquaholic75 (18 Jan 2014)

Your online application is only good for I believe 3 months.  If you don't send in your supporting documentation ie birth certificate, transcripts etc than it gets tossed.


----------



## Juniorz (18 Jan 2014)

then how do i re apply? because i can't find an option to apply again on the website


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2014)

Have you thought to call or visit a Canadian Forces Recruiting Center (CFRC)?


----------



## DAA (19 Jan 2014)

Juniorz said:
			
		

> Hey guys I applied online about a year ago and now when I try to apply online again all I get is APPLICATION DATA
> I'm pretty sure after I applied a long time ago they were asking for certain documents, I'm wondering what those documents are and where do I send them to. Also will the application I used last year be the one they use or do I have to re apply?



Just re-apply online again  ----->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100    You don't need to send any documents, just re-apply.



			
				aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Your online application is only good for I believe 3 months.  If you don't send in your supporting documentation ie birth certificate, transcripts etc than it gets tossed.



Wrong and wrong.  Your first application is the only good one, after that, every future application is only considered an update to the first.  And NONE of them, ever get thrown away.......


----------



## raoufhakam (4 Mar 2014)

well, Hello everybody,
this is my first post in the forum but i've been reading through all the here for the past month and found tons of useful info here so far. so, THANK YOU all for that!
i've been trying to log in to the online application to check my application but i've noticed that I keep getting the same error (Authentication Failure: Authentication with SecureKey Concierge or Government of Canada's GCKey service was not successful. Please retry or select an alternate credential.) every time i try to log in. i've tried different computers and different browsers but still getting the same error, any idea??


----------



## ShadyBrah (5 Mar 2014)

From a fellow new user, welcome!

I have also been having this problem. I called the GCKey assistance line and they told me the DND site is not working properly (Forces.ca too) after they ran maintenance over the weekend. (AKA, somebody made a booboo). She couldn't tell me how long it would be down for!

It's getting pretty frustrating, especially now that my local RC doesn't accept paper applications. Hopefully it won't take too much longer! 

Good luck with your application


----------



## DAA (5 Mar 2014)

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> I have also been having this problem. I called the GCKey assistance line and they told me the DND site is not working properly (Forces.ca too) after they ran maintenance over the weekend. (AKA, somebody made a booboo). She couldn't tell me how long it would be down for!



That about sums things up.  There are some server issues which the CF is aware of an are currently being addressed but in the meantime, all you will see is the "Authentication Failure" error screen.

No idea on when this will be resolved, so be patient.


----------



## ShadyBrah (5 Mar 2014)

Update: I was just able to log in from my phone, so I'm assuming everything is up and running again. Good luck!


----------



## Goose15 (5 Mar 2014)

I would NOT rely on the GC Key to check on your application status. Based on my and many other people's experience: it is a useless entity that rarely changes and will likely lead you to more senseless worrying than accurate information. Who knows they may have fixed it but I can tell you I will not be making that bet.

Anyway good luck with your application


----------



## Eric Wang (18 Oct 2015)

Can I apply at the recruiting center? instead of online at home?


----------



## runormal (18 Oct 2015)

Is access to a computer the issue? I'm sure if that's a legit issue you could likely apply at CFRC, however on a computer.

From the forces website.

STEP ONE: START YOUR APPLICATION
The first step in the application process is to complete the *online profile. This profile is an online version of an application form. *

*** If you are interested in joining the Reserves, your first step is to contact one of your local Reserve units to find out which positions are available. They will work with you to identify a job, fill in all the required application forms, and advise you through the process.

You have to create an GC Key account with the Government of Canada.

Several government departments use the GC Key to provide secure online services that require the protection of sensitive and personal information. If you have used the online application through Service Canada to access employment insurance benefits, for example, you may already have on GC Key. 

With the GCKey you can start filling in the Forces * online * application form, which will take about 30 minutes.

If at anytime you have questions or concerns about your * online *application you can contact your local recruiting centre.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100


Cheers


----------



## mariomike (18 Oct 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> Is access to a computer the issue?



If it is, the local library may have one ( or more ) available.


----------



## Viam (18 Oct 2015)

Hello, when I was applying they had said this in the email:

"If the issues persist or the website is disabled please move on to Step 2.

If you have already applied online please continue to Step 2."

Step two was the full application package.

I believe the best course of action is to call or email a recruiter and ask them your next step of action.


----------



## runormal (18 Oct 2015)

Viam said:
			
		

> Hello, when I was applying they had said this in the email:
> 
> "If the issues persist or the website is disabled please move on to Step 2.
> 
> ...




Oh now it makes sense,

I was so confused why you had asked the question.

This thread my help.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/120752.0.html

I _believe_ that the recruiting portion of the site is currently experiencing technical difficulties.


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Oct 2015)

No one actually answered the question for the OP - everyone just assumed there was a "computer" issue. I too am curious - when I applied at the recruiting center, it was paper and ink. Long time ago, when you could actually look at the person who is talking to you.

Is there no other way to "sign up" - apply to the CAF other than online?


----------



## mariomike (20 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Is there no other way to "sign up" - apply to the CAF other than online?



Recruiting online vs In person  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/117846.0


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Oct 2015)

And there you have it - clearly the answer is no more going to the recruiting center and filling out paperwork! 

Things sure have come a long way since I found that damn gold piece at the bottom of my mug...


----------



## George Wallace (20 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> And there you have it - clearly the answer is no more going to the recruiting center and filling out paperwork!
> 
> Things sure have come a long way since I found that damn gold piece at the bottom of my mug...



Looking back at the OP and their posting history, they are looking at joining the PRes, so there is another factor involved.  They would have to go through the whole process of finding a PRes unit that will accept them before they attempt to start the online application process.


----------



## Lumber (20 Oct 2015)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> No one actually answered the question for the OP - everyone just assumed there was a "computer" issue. I too am curious - when I applied at the recruiting center, it was paper and ink. Long time ago, when you could actually look at the person who is talking to you.
> 
> Is there no other way to "sign up" - apply to the CAF other than online?



I was just at the recruiting centre the other day talking to the recruiters.

Yes, it's all done on-line now.

However, they have computers there (at least at the one I was at) so that people can fill out the application. If they need assistance, the recruiters are right there.

So no pen and ink, but you can still 'sort of' apply in person...


----------



## DAA (26 Oct 2015)

:goodpost:

You can fill out a paper application but once you arrive at your local CFRC and as mentioned above, they will direct you to one of their computers in the waiting area which are available for you to complete the application online.


----------



## Avery Irving-Kerr (14 Feb 2016)

Hi sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but anyway. I was happily filling in my online application, and had just finished, when I decided to double check everything. I noticed that the reserve unit I had selected was not selected anymore. when I tried to re-select the unit (11th rca by the way) the selection box will only show three units which I'm not interested in, before it had countless units. I'm wondering if this is a website error, or if its something that I screwed up. any help is appreciated

thanks in advance


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2016)

Not all units offer all occupations.  Depending on the occupations you selected, certain units may not be available.


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Feb 2016)

Or there's no vacancy at the Inn...


----------



## SashaQ (13 May 2016)

Avery Irving-Kerr said:
			
		

> Hi sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but anyway. I was happily filling in my online application, and had just finished, when I decided to double check everything. I noticed that the reserve unit I had selected was not selected anymore. when I tried to re-select the unit (11th rca by the way) the selection box will only show three units which I'm not interested in, before it had countless units. I'm wondering if this is a website error, or if its something that I screwed up. any help is appreciated
> 
> thanks in advance



Also depends on your location. For me, (And I just did the application last week), the only unit available to me for selection was the one closest to me by address. However, my actual unit, where I ended up applying to and where everything will happen for me is different. The website is screwy at best. When I submitted the application it also told me that the submission 'failed'. However, it did get submitted because the unit received it. Go figure! :|


----------

